# onmouseover hotspot



## viperbone (20. August 2005)

Gutan Tag,

Tutorials-Gemeinde. Ich habe in Dreamweaver auf ein Bild einige Hotspots gezeichnet.
Da man aber im bild selber nicht erkennen kann wohin der Link führen wird habe ich mir folgendes gedacht.
Wenn ich also mit der Maus über eine der Hotspot-Flächen fahre (onmouseover) dann soll ein Text in einer Tabelle ausgegeben werden. Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Nachmittag damit verbracht mich im Forum druchzulesen aber da ich ein totaler HTML-Neuling bin  , bin ich nicht wirklich schlau daraus geworden.

Also nochmals zusammenfassend: 
Wenn "onmouseover" Hotspot-Fläche dann 
zeige Text in einer Tabelle an.

Ich bitte um Hilfe. Am Schluss möchte ich das dann mit den anderen acht Hotspot-Flächen auch tun. 

fg viperbone ;-)


----------



## viperbone (21. August 2005)

Mittlerweile habe ich was gefunden nur leider funktioniert es noch nicht.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function descr(text) {
document.getElementById("b").firstChild.data = (text==´´) ? "kein Inhalt" : text;
}
//-->
</script>
```


```
<area shape="circle" coords="222,75,25"  href="members.htm" target="_top" alt="Members" title="Members" onMouseOver="descr(this.alt)" onMouseOut="descr(´´)">
```


```
<th class="Stil1" id="b">
```

Nur leider zeigt er mir gar nichts an wenn ich mit der Maus darüber fahre.

Sieht jemand den Fehler? 
Ich Bitte um Hilfe.


fg viperbone ;-)


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2005)

Hallo,

das <th>-Element muss zumindest 1 Zeichen enthalten, welches kein Leerzeichen ist.
Du müsstest also wenigstens ein *&nbsp;* darin haben... andernfalls besitzt dieses Element keinen Kindknoten->worauf du in deiner Funktion ja zugreifen willst.

Ob es daran liegt, kann ich nur erahnen... da in deinem Code der schliessende </th>-Tag fehlt.
(beim onmouseout musst du natürlich auch drauf achten, dass du zumindest wieder das *&nbsp;* einfügst)


----------



## viperbone (21. August 2005)

Hey SUPER!

Ich danke dir vielmals. Genau das wars. Ich habe keine &nbsp; eingefügt.

Hier der Funktionierende Code (vielleicht kann ihn jemand auch gebrauchen):

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function descr(text) {
document.getElementById("b").firstChild.data = (text=="&nbsp;") ? "kein Inhalt" : text;
}
//-->
</script>
```


```
<area shape="circle" coords="222,75,25"  href="members.htm" target="_top" alt="Members" Title="Members" onMouseOver="descr(this.alt)" onMouseOut="descr('Home')">
```


```
<th class="Stil1" id="b">Home</th>
```

fg viperbone ;-)


----------

